# PSE Mach Flite 4 Value



## demoran (Feb 12, 2010)

Guys,
I have an old PSE Mach Flite 4 that I haven't used for some time.  Its in good shape, sights, quiver, counterweight could use a restring I am sure.  30" Draw 55-70 Weight.

Any idea what it might be worth.  Had a guy at work ask about it but I wasn't sure where to start.

Thanks!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 12, 2010)

Great bows...Had one years ago but sold it and got a Jet Flight
Express...Same bow but slightly shorter for treestand use...
Maybe $225.00 ---$250.00 ?????


----------



## RON WAITS (Feb 13, 2010)

About 100-150 is more like it old steel cables and string system. The over draw is worth about as much as the bow.


----------



## demoran (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Fellas, I appreciate the input.  I called my friend that was interested and he was looking for something more modern.  I'll probably put it out on the Archery S&S later today.  The only thing I see wrong with it is the thumbscrew is missing on the quiver mount.  Just the plastic part though.

I do appreciate it!

Dave


----------

